# PRP- Current processing time?



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,

My Irish partner applied for a PRP [based on our 12 year relationship, last 8 of which in SA] in March 2015. So it's basically 15 months since applying, and no movement yet. We cannot get any updates from VFS or DHA on the application. Should we be concerned at this stage? Is 15 months a normal time frame, or has it gone beyond the pail at this stage? Does anyone know how long spousal PRP's take these days, as VFS still gives the standard response [8-10 months], and then when you ask in more detail they blame a DHA "backlog".... Anyone on here who applied early 2015 and still waiting too?

Thanks for ANY info!


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

What is your status in South Africa? Are you a citizen or you are on a work permit?


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

I am an SA citizen, my partner is Irish, on a "Relative's" visa for the last 8 years or so


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have heard of cases were it took up to 2 years for such PRPs to be approved, therefore your spouse is still within the 6 months -2 years standard time range. 

Just note that PRs based on spousal relationships take much longer to be processed compared to PRPs based on Critical skills (work) which take about 6-8months for example.


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

OK, thanks for the useful information. Are these timeliness you are quoting still the current time applications are taking to resolve? Because VFS insists it should be 8-10 months


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

For TRVs VFS says 6-8weeks but there are many people who have got responses after 8 weeks.......so be careful on relying fully on that info


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

My study permit took 5 months and not the anticipated 6 to 8 weeks therefore an extra 12 months to your 8 to 10 months anticipated time is a possibility and so, no cause for panic..... wishing you the best. 
You may consider a lawyer to hasten the process...


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

I applied August 2014 under spouse category still no response almost 2 years now&#55357;&#56865;. Already gathering paperwork for yet another extension.


----------



## mhannah (Jun 22, 2016)

i applied a prp in october 2014 under spousal still no reply and i have tried all means of communicating with the DHA but no help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi LCS, the processing time should be anything between 8 - 12 months. Anything going beyond that time frame entitles you to seek legal assistance with a letter of demand, forcing a response within 30 days or you would be able to take the Department of Home Affairs to court. I've heard that results are quite favourable with this method.


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi,
To my experience, DHA is processing applications under Section 27 (b) real fast.
There are cases in expat forum where the PR has been issued in 3 to 6 months time.

other than that DHA is taking long to process. Expect anything between 1 to 1.5 years.

strong follow up is the only option.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for the PR rectification on April 2016 4 months completed no response from VFS or DHA.

I am going to start the followup with the officers i think that is better idea.

Please advice.


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone have a name or phone number or email address of someone in the PRP section at DHA that I can contact directly to enquire as to the progress of my partner's PRP application? I have tried the call centre and all the relevant contacts on their website, without success. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi mhannah, you will need assistance with getting a Letter of demand.


----------



## olga_y (Sep 19, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi LCS, the processing time should be anything between 8 - 12 months. Anything going beyond that time frame entitles you to seek legal assistance with a letter of demand, forcing a response within 30 days or you would be able to take the Department of Home Affairs to court. I've heard that results are quite favourable with this method.


Hello,
I applied for my SA-born daughter for PRP 16+ months ago. All my family members are SA permanent residents. 
Trying to contact Ms. Mamabolo on a number of occasions via e-mail and phone with no success. Are you providing assistance with a letter of demand? Can I contact you?

Regards


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi LCS,
if this can help you I applied for my PRP in October 2014. I did not hear anything whatsoever to this date. My TRP which I had to renew once already expires on April 2017.
very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

LCS, you can try the following names (I did and I am starting to get some movement in DHA land).
worth the try:
"Elzabe Fisher" <[email protected]>
"Christo Venter" <[email protected]>, 
"Joyce Mamabolo" <[email protected]>, 
"Nobuhle Mazibuko" <[email protected]>, 
"Arthie Singh" <[email protected]>, 
"Ronney Marhule" <[email protected]>


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

Received the outcome today after 26 months it was declined but intend to appeal


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

hi jessjhb, what was the reason for rejection of your pr?


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

They said you failed to submit proof that you have been spouse of citizen or permanent resident for 5 years and a valid temporary residence permit. I submitted all proof as per the department and my TRP have never expired without the renewal already present. 

So it also says i have 10 days to make written submission for a review or an appeal


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

ridiculous , its like they dont read or go through all the documentation provided, good luck with the appeal! im still waiting for my appeal outcome 6 months later


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

All the best..


----------



## malok (Nov 8, 2016)

*where did you apply?*

did you apply from here? Cape town it was a renewal ?
I am waiting for my daughter renewal and still stuck in home affairs:
Did you actually study visa expired? 
I would like to know about the rules about to stay inside of the ****ry without a response and the visa expired.Because I ´m afraid of the blacklist that they mention about to exceed the days of the stay with an expired visa:
Thanks in advance


----------



## cpt123 (Nov 18, 2016)

*PRP feedback*

I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.

My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.

In my opinion there is no point in trying to contact or trying to get the DHA to escalate an application, it does nothing, our application only started to move once we got the lawyer involved.

I had been contacting DHA since June 2015 and you get sent from pillar to post but nothing happened until I got a lawyer to contact DHA. This then took about 3 months from the time the lawyer started contacting DHA until I received an outcome. The fee for the lawyer to chase up the DHA was R3500.

Good luck!


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

cpt123 said:


> I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.
> 
> My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
> After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.
> ...



Hi cpt123,
Thanks for the info. We are considering going the route of a lawyer for assistance with this PRP too now. Can you please tell me which lawyer you used? Was it an immigration specialist? Did they send a letter of demand, or did you have to get a High Court order?
Many thanks!


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

oceanracer said:


> LCS, you can try the following names (I did and I am starting to get some movement in DHA land).
> worth the try:
> "Elzabe Fisher" <[email protected]>
> "Christo Venter" <[email protected]>,
> ...



Thanks for the info Oceanracer!
I will try all these emails for a response.
By the way, have you had any success yet in obtaining your PRP? 
Good luck!


----------



## malok (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replay, after 6 almost seven weeks I have the study visa for my daughter!!
Malok


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

what was the reason ?


----------



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

Hi, what lawyers did you use? I'm in the same boat, please share!


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

I applied for PRP for my wife and kid at VFS and subscribed for the SMS notification. I got the first SMS that applications have been received at DHA. However, I’ve subsequently been getting same SMS that applications have been received at DHA sometimes twice/thrice a day. Is anyone experiencing this and what could be the reason?


----------



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

My Spousal PR is currently being printed, I've been waiting since August 2015.

What I eventually found out is that they are putting Critical Visas ahead of Spousal Visas.

I had to hire an immigration lawyer to get it pushed through, don't even bother phoning and "escalating", it's complete ********. Found that out after phoning every 2 weeks for a year.

Use SA Visas in Cape Town and ask for Ayesha, they will sort you out. They have direct lines to those processing PR's.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

nsbrown said:


> My Spousal PR is currently being printed, I've been waiting since August 2015.
> 
> What I eventually found out is that they are putting Critical Visas ahead of Spousal Visas.
> 
> ...


Although this might be true to some extend, I don't see a conclusive pattern here... My "PRP spousal visa" took 6-7 month last year.
Hope you'll receive yours soon!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

No one can expedite PR/VISA out come. The person at SA VISA in Capetown probably lied to you so that you could pay. A spousal PR takes about 2 years in any case. A critical skills PR takes between 3 and 6 months.


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

hilrap said:


> Although this might be true to some extend, I don't see a conclusive pattern here... My "PRP spousal visa" took 6-7 month last year.
> Hope you'll receive yours soon!


 thats very quick , well done , mine took 25 months , spouse of SAC for the past 15 years


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

cpt123 said:


> I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.
> 
> My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
> After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.
> ...


---May i have the lawyer's name and contact info?thanx!


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

jollem said:


> No one can expedite PR/VISA out come. The person at SA VISA in Capetown probably lied to you so that you could pay. A spousal PR takes about 2 years in any case. A critical skills PR takes between 3 and 6 months.


Sometimes, it's just luck. My exceptional skills (27(b)) took 7 months. May be the story is different for the new name of "Critical skills". All in all, the time may exceed what the DHA OR VFS officials tell you.

But goodluck to you all. Sometimes DHA can be a pain


----------

